# Lineas blancas en una pantalla LCD



## alfadat (Jul 10, 2007)

Tengo un panel LCD que tiene dos lineas blancas verticales de arriba abajo, es posible reparar aquello ?


----------



## ciri (Jul 27, 2007)

mm.. eso debe ser que se quemaron las lineas de pixels..
o que esta mal conectado!..

yo los suelo desarmar integros.. bañarlos en alcohol. y volverlo a armar..

siempre funciona..


----------



## DobleA (Jul 29, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> mm.. eso debe ser que se quemaron las lineas de pixels..
> o que esta mal conectado!..
> 
> yo los suelo desarmar integros.. bañarlos en alcohol. y volverlo a armar..
> ...



¿En serio?   
¿Y que es lo que hace el alcohol que los arregla? 

Salúd!


----------



## MaMu (Ago 1, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> mm.. eso debe ser que se quemaron las lineas de pixels..
> o que esta mal conectado!..
> 
> yo los suelo desarmar integros.. bañarlos en alcohol. y volverlo a armar..
> ...



De que estas hablando Willys???

Pasa el dato!!!!


----------

